# (Relocated) - Uber Credits vs. Tesla Loaners vs. Enterprise Rentals



## Reliev

Not sure if I agree with the uber policy maybe a little off topic but I see it posted a bunch parents with kids know that an uber is not reliable even at a 100$ a day with a kid with a car seat a 100$ wouldn't actually get me round trip to my service center with money to spare. My VW gave me free car loaner more than a day and they do a ton more service vehicles then my tesla service center has, the same thing with my wife's Toyota and when I owned audis in the past. Maybe im one of those exceptions they can give me a model 3 IDC or an ice car I just can't be without a car for days on end waiting on uber credits.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Reliev said:


> Not sure if I agree with the uber policy maybe a little off topic but I see it posted a bunch parents with kids know that an uber is not reliable even at a 100$ a day with a kid with a car seat a 100$ wouldn't actually get me round trip to my service center with money to spare. My VW gave me free car loaner more than a day and they do a ton more service vehicles then my tesla service center has, the same thing with my wife's Toyota and when I owned audis in the past. Maybe im one of those exceptions they can give me a model 3 IDC or an ice car I just can't be without a car for days on end waiting on uber credits.


Then you might want to wait until the process is buttoned down and they can reasonably expect to have your car back to you in a day.


----------



## Reliev

TeslaTony310 said:


> Then you might want to wait until the process is buttoned down and they can reasonably expect to have your car back to you in a day.


they already offered me a model s or x when available if it isn't I said I can wait it out they said okay they understood.

Im just thinking about any other service needed in the future with no car.


----------



## ibgeek

Reliev said:


> Not sure if I agree with the uber policy maybe a little off topic but I see it posted a bunch parents with kids know that an uber is not reliable even at a 100$ a day with a kid with a car seat a 100$ wouldn't actually get me round trip to my service center with money to spare. My VW gave me free car loaner more than a day and they do a ton more service vehicles then my tesla service center has, the same thing with my wife's Toyota and when I owned audis in the past. Maybe im one of those exceptions they can give me a model 3 IDC or an ice car I just can't be without a car for days on end waiting on uber credits.


So My question to you is where do you expect Tesla to keep all of the loner cars? The Fremont Service Center handles 40 new cases a day. The majority are 2 to 3 days. So as many as 120 cars would potentially need to be available per service center. That's just not realistic. Sure it's not going to be convenient for some. Perhaps Tesla will make concessions for some circumstances but there is no way that they can sustainable provide a Tesla ride to every service customer. Especially when everyone and their mothers is making an appointment to change out hardware. Dealerships often have a driver that will drive you home and pick you up. That's what Toyota did for me. BMW and a few others have maybe 2 or 3 cars if you are lucky.


----------



## ibgeek

Reliev said:


> they already offered me a model s or x when available if it isn't I said I can wait it out they said okay they understood.
> 
> Im just thinking about any other service needed in the future with no car.


Nice! Just don't expect that to always be the case in the future.


----------



## vinnie97

For those who live hours from an SC, I really hope they fall back on their Enterprise relationship as they did in 2018. I've *never* been offered a Tesla rental when leaving my vehicle for service (though I only had to do so upon delivery in 2018). In one round trip, those Uber credits would get eaten up.


----------



## Reliev

ibgeek said:


> Nice! Just don't expect that to always be the case in the future.


I do or I won't get it serviced lol VW and Toyota do it! Why do so many people have tesla blinders on I expect an equal or better car for any service that is supposed to be world-class per Elon musk.


----------



## Reliev

ibgeek said:


> So My question to you is where do you expect Tesla to keep all of the loner cars? The Fremont Service Center handles 40 new cases a day. The majority are 2 to 3 days. So as many as 120 cars would potentially need to be available per service center. That's just not realistic. Sure it's not going to be convenient for some. Perhaps Tesla will make concessions for some circumstances but there is no way that they can sustainable provide a Tesla ride to every service customer. Especially when everyone and their mothers is making an appointment to change out hardware. Dealerships often have a driver that will drive you home and pick you up. That's what Toyota did for me. BMW and a few others have maybe 2 or 3 cars if you are lucky.


VW has over 100, Toyota has many my wife can choose from... Tesla needs to expand its service centers pure and simple.
Audi had a good 30 at a time I could choose from.
Where are they going to store the massive amounts of model Y's and Cyber trucks coming down the pipe as well? I've been a fan of tesla and have been following them since the roadster I have held the stock since their IPO. They need to expand pure and simple 15% service center growth over a year is not fast enough they are far behind in service it used to be amazing I expect that going forward.
Audi and VW should not have a better service center then Tesla if they are supposed to be world-class. TBH this is the only thing I think tesla can improve (unless the delivery process hasn't as well didn't think it could be much worse). I do love my car I just dont love not getting an answer (to other services as well) in a timely manner. Growing pains is one thing but expecting certain things from cheaper cars as well as having things taken away is not cool in my book.
I am also still waiting for an extended warranty they said it would be offered but when?
I've had many conversations with my other Tesla owner friends they agree.
@SoFlaModel3 talk about this all the time. It needs to change to what it used to be.

Edit just to add since there seems to be no confusion, give me a rental car voucher option instead of an uber one until you can handle the number of cars you sell. Uber does not work in most use cases for people with families.


----------



## ibgeek

Reliev said:


> I do or I won't get it serviced lol VW and Toyota do it! Why do so many people have Tesla blinders on I expect an equal or better car for any service that is supposed to be world-class per Elon musk.


Not blinders, just reality shades. See Tesla is in business to make money. Something that both Toyota and VW aren't really doing right now. Looks like you won't be getting service then. 
Now when Robo-Taxi is in place, you KNOW they will switch to that. And Toyota never did it for me for either of the 2 Prius's that I owned. That's combined 12 years of Toyota ownership. Also that cost was paid for by the dealership, not the manufacturer. That same dealership that gouged your eyeballs out every time you went in for a non-warranty service. Trust me, you paid for those "loners".

Also for those worried about $100.00 per day Uber not being enough. I was told, and I've read that others have been as well, that if you need more, they will provide it to you, you just need to ask.


----------



## DocScott

It doesn't seem like the Uber vouchers would be cost-effective for Tesla, either, unless they're thinking that most people won't use them. Surely $100 per day is enough for them to cover the cost of a loaner car, maintaining it, and finding a place to put it. After all, my own Model 3 is not running me $36,000 per year!

Uber vouchers still make sense for them for when they run out of loaner cars, because they're unusually busy. But for that to be the base case? That doesn't make sense to me, either from Tesla's bottom line or for the customer experience.


----------



## MelindaV

DocScott said:


> It doesn't seem like the Uber vouchers would be cost-effective for Tesla, either, unless they're thinking that most people won't use them. Surely $100 per day is enough for them to cover the cost of a loaner car, maintaining it, and finding a place to put it. After all, my own Model 3 is not running me $36,000 per year!
> 
> Uber vouchers still make sense for them for when they run out of loaner cars, because they're unusually busy. But for that to be the base case? That doesn't make sense to me, either from Tesla's bottom line or for the customer experience.


my service center was pretty much maxed out on space before the Model 3 started being delivered, and this was after moving to this much larger site. This sat image shows how much spare parking space they have (none).


----------



## DocScott

MelindaV said:


> my service center was pretty much maxed out on space before the Model 3 started being delivered, and this was after moving to this much larger site. This sat image shows how much spare parking space they have (none).
> View attachment 32240


It's still an economic question, not a capacity one. Is it cheaper to provide $100 per day Uber voucher, or a loaner car? For the last people on the busiest times, the answer might be the Uber voucher, because those last loaner cars would be sitting unused most of the time and taking up space. But having enough loaner cars to handle the _average_ demand at the Service Center? Then most of the time those loaner cars are out being loaned, not stored. The question then is what to do with them at below-average times. And the answer is Tesla paying for off-site storage somewhere. There's a lot of places where parking can be had for, say, $10 per day. Compared to ibgeek's suggestion that Tesla will use Uber credits for everyone, all the time? It's very hard for me to see how the all-Uber strategy would save Tesla money.


----------



## Hollywood7

DocScott said:


> It's still an economic question, not a capacity one. Is it cheaper to provide $100 per day Uber voucher, or a loaner car? For the last people on the busiest times, the answer might be the Uber voucher, because those last loaner cars would be sitting unused most of the time and taking up space. But having enough loaner cars to handle the _average_ demand at the Service Center? Then most of the time those loaner cars are out being loaned, not stored. The question then is what to do with them at below-average times. And the answer is Tesla paying for off-site storage somewhere. There's a lot of places where parking can be had for, say, $10 per day. Compared to ibgeek's suggestion that Tesla will use Uber credits for everyone, all the time? It's very hard for me to see how the all-Uber strategy would save Tesla money.


You also need to account for the fact that Tesla is not paying Uber $100 for a $100 voucher: they are obtaining them at a steep discount


----------



## Reliev

ibgeek said:


> Not blinders, just reality shades. See Tesla is in business to make money. Something that both Toyota and VW aren't really doing right now. Looks like you won't be getting service then.
> Now when Robo-Taxi is in place, you KNOW they will switch to that. And Toyota never did it for me for either of the 2 Prius's that I owned. That's combined 12 years of Toyota ownership. Also that cost was paid for by the dealership, not the manufacturer. That same dealership that gouged your eyeballs out every time you went in for a non-warranty service. Trust me, you paid for those "loners".
> 
> Also for those worried about $100.00 per day Uber not being enough. I was told, and I've read that others have been as well, that if you need more, they will provide it to you, you just need to ask.


Then dont offer us a car and call it luxury service... it's not sure you paid for them but dont offer. This one works fine with people without kids and mundane parenting tasks, also the uber ride is 45$ each way on top of that. Most of southern California has a lot of service centers im sure it works great there.
I asked the service center guy here he told me no dice regarding the more credit he would rather loan me a car If I didn't have to take my kid back and forth 6 times I would have been fine dragging a car seat, if I had 2 kids it would be worse. id imagine 8 to 10 trips.When I added it up on the Uber app I was at almost 200$ for one day. If my kid took a bus this would have been perfect and not have other activities as well.

All my VW work was done under warranty and boy do I not miss gas or any of those issues (even the made-up ones)! Toyota must treat people better here (all my wife has done is warranty work) and eat the cost, even with included service anything lasting more than a few hours it's given here. but moving on..

so yes I will get service I have it set up no issues on my end ill happily wait for a car.
This would also work if there was more then one service center here, there isn't.
I'll agree to disagree on this its too off-topic anyway.

edit corrected had vs have was on my phone.


----------



## Reliev

Hollywood7 said:


> You also need to account for the fact that Tesla is not paying Uber $100 for a $100 voucher: they are obtaining them at a steep discount


im sure they are getting them for half or less Im sure it expires too, would be cool if it was on the tesla network (eventually).


----------



## Reliev

DocScott said:


> It's still an economic question, not a capacity one. Is it cheaper to provide $100 per day Uber voucher, or a loaner car? For the last people on the busiest times, the answer might be the Uber voucher, because those last loaner cars would be sitting unused most of the time and taking up space. But having enough loaner cars to handle the _average_ demand at the Service Center? Then most of the time those loaner cars are out being loaned, not stored. The question then is what to do with them at below-average times. And the answer is Tesla paying for off-site storage somewhere. There's a lot of places where parking can be had for, say, $10 per day. Compared to ibgeek's suggestion that Tesla will use Uber credits for everyone, all the time? It's very hard for me to see how the all-Uber strategy would save Tesla money.


If they are say getting these for 20-30$ or around that in dense areas im sure its a better value. I believe they also expire after x amount of time from what I've read.


----------



## ibgeek

Reliev said:


> If they are say getting these for 20-30$ or around that in dense areas im sure its a better value. I believe they also expire after x amount of time from what I've read.


They do expire on the day your service is do to be completed. I got $200 and the voucher says expires at 10pm tonight (the second day)


----------



## DocScott

Reliev said:


> If they are say getting these for 20-30$ or around that in dense areas im sure its a better value. I believe they also expire after x amount of time from what I've read.


I don't understand how that would work.

Uber sets the prices, and takes 25% for their fee, but the rest goes to the drivers. You're suggesting that an Uber driver who picks up someone from a Tesla SC is likely to get about four times less than what they normally would for the same ride?? That would be awful, and would likely result in a lot of Uber drivers pretending they had equipment malfunctions when they saw a call from or to a Tesla SC location.

Alternatively, do you think Uber is paying the drivers the full amount, but eating the loss? So they pay the driver $75 for each full voucher, but only charge Tesla $25? Why in the world would Uber do that?

Or do you think Tesla is paying $25 to Uber whether or not the voucher is used, and then Uber is hoping that 3/4 of them aren't used? That's the only possibility that makes any sense at all to me, but seems like a weird way to go about things.

EDIT: It's not the last one, because that's not how Uber Vouchers work. The company only pays for rides that are actually used. So I just don't think it's possible that Tesla is getting the vouchers for a large discount.


----------



## Reliev

DocScott said:


> I don't understand how that would work.
> 
> Uber sets the prices, and takes 25% for their fee, but the rest goes to the drivers. You're suggesting that an Uber driver who picks up someone from a Tesla SC is likely to get about four times less than what they normally would for the same ride?? That would be awful, and would likely result in a lot of Uber drivers pretending they had equipment malfunctions when they saw a call from or to a Tesla SC location.
> 
> Alternatively, do you think Uber is paying the drivers the full amount, but eating the loss? So they pay the driver $75 for each full voucher, but only charge Tesla $25? Why in the world would Uber do that?
> 
> Or do you think Tesla is paying $25 to Uber whether or not the voucher is used, and then Uber is hoping that 3/4 of them aren't used? That's the only possibility that makes any sense at all to me, but seems like a weird way to go about things.
> 
> EDIT: It's not the last one, because that's not how Uber Vouchers work. The company only pays for rides that are actually used. So I just don't think it's possible that Tesla is getting the vouchers for a large discount.


I've seen uber gift cards as much as 40% off and I've seen lyft for 20% off. I think they do it as a loss. if it expires after a certain time I wouldn't be shocked if they got say another 20% off or say 50% off total at minimum. I really doubt they are paying more than 50% face value for them. Id imagines all gift cards are this way. Also, have you seen lyft and ubers profits? they dont have any  I also haven't looked in a while. Maybe the 25 is too low let's say 40$ for 100$, because it has the expiration and the high volume. Im just spitballing these numbers I have no idea, I didn't even know about the gift cards until I got offered it tbh


----------



## ibgeek

DocScott said:


> I don't understand how that would work.
> 
> Uber sets the prices, and takes 25% for their fee, but the rest goes to the drivers. You're suggesting that an Uber driver who picks up someone from a Tesla SC is likely to get about four times less than what they normally would for the same ride?? That would be awful, and would likely result in a lot of Uber drivers pretending they had equipment malfunctions when they saw a call from or to a Tesla SC location.
> 
> Alternatively, do you think Uber is paying the drivers the full amount, but eating the loss? So they pay the driver $75 for each full voucher, but only charge Tesla $25? Why in the world would Uber do that?
> 
> Or do you think Tesla is paying $25 to Uber whether or not the voucher is used, and then Uber is hoping that 3/4 of them aren't used? That's the only possibility that makes any sense at all to me, but seems like a weird way to go about things.
> 
> EDIT: It's not the last one, because that's not how Uber Vouchers work. The company only pays for rides that are actually used. So I just don't think it's possible that Tesla is getting the vouchers for a large discount.


Tesla gets $100.00 for $20.00 per the service manager as part of a multi year agreement.


----------



## DocScott

ibgeek said:


> Tesla gets $100.00 for $20.00 per the service manager as part of a multi year agreement.


I'm baffled. Do you have any evidence of this, other than one person's verbal claim? It defies reason, because either it means the Uber drivers taking those vouchers are getting one fifth of their regular pay, which would be absurd, or that Uber has worked out a deal where they pay the drivers $75 but only take in $20, which is also absurd. Expiration isn't an issue, because Uber vouchers don't charge the company buying them (in this case, Tesla), if the vouchers aren't used.


----------



## slacker775

If the $25 for $100 has any truth, there are expectations on Ubers side that the user doesn’t use the whole $100, more likely probably $20-40. Perhaps anytime Tesla ‘issues’ a voucher, Uber gets paid even if the user doesn’t use it at all. Tips are not included in the voucher. So in some scenarios, Uber has to kick in a few bucks to cover shortfall to pay the driver. In many/most, it doesn’t, just doesn’t make a lot of profit. Serves as a source of revenue and as an opportunity to get folks experience with Uber that may not have used it before.


----------



## Bigriver

Reliev said:


> I do or I won't get it serviced lol VW and Toyota do it! Why do so many people have tesla blinders on I expect an equal or better car for any service that is supposed to be world-class per Elon musk.


This whole loaner car thing must be very regional. The only time I've ever been offered a loaner car before Tesla was one Acura dealer. But I still had to return it with a full tank of gas. Dropping off cars for service and arranging a ride to come pick me up and figuring out how to deal with 1 less car while it is being serviced has always been a part of my adult life. One of those things friends help friends with. Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Ford, Mazda, GM.....That's been my experience.

note to mods: seems this Uber/loaner car thing is deserving of its own thread. Might be hard to split out tho.


----------



## ibgeek

DocScott said:


> I'm baffled. Do you have any evidence of this, other than one person's verbal claim? It defies reason, because either it means the Uber drivers taking those vouchers are getting one fifth of their regular pay, which would be absurd, or that Uber has worked out a deal where they pay the drivers $75 but only take in $20, which is also absurd. Expiration isn't an issue, because Uber vouchers don't charge the company buying them (in this case, Tesla), if the voucher's aren't used.


Well I didn't ask the guy for references, but I don't know what the guy had to gain by lying to me. Slacker is most likely correct that the vast majority don't use hardly any of the voucher. I personally only used $40 of the $200 they gave me. Also each $100 expires 24 hours after it is provided. So that makes it harder to use all of from the perspective of Uber. I'm sure that Uber is still making money.


----------



## gary in NY

Perhaps there needs to be a separate tesla/uber thread?

I'm scheduled for the HW3 upgrade February 18. My appointment is for minor body work, but since the car is eligible, they will do that too.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

gary in NY said:


> Perhaps there needs to be a separate tesla/uber thread?
> 
> I'm scheduled for the HW3 upgrade February 18. My appointment is for minor body work, but since the car is eligible, they will do that too.


I agree - will work on moving all of the Uber vs loaner posts out to a new thread. Just to add to it (this will be moved as well) - remember these are daily passes and Tesla only pays for actual usage. I'm sure some people max it out, but most don't come close to the $100. Also, Uber would be glad to do this at a loss to have exclusive access to a large group of individuals who can try, hopefully like, and then continue to use their service. The driver is not getting short changed here.

EDIT - Ok posts are all moved, but if I missed any let me know (you can use the "Report") feature.


----------



## DocScott

SoFlaModel3 has the most plausible case for this being true: since not everyone uses it, Tesla isn't really paying for most of what they issue, and Uber's willing to offer a discount and take a loss on the individual rides (like a referral bonus) to get new customers to try the service. 

Those of you who are saying that Uber is getting paid for rides that aren't taken, though--that's not the way Uber vouchers work. I've already linked to one article that describes that, and you're welcome to research it further yourself.

Still, I find what is being described implausible. Uber isn't going to want to take a loss on the same person multiple times, because the person has already been exposed to the service. And if people are without a car, they're likely to use a large fraction of the Uber credits, especially if they're a one-car household.

We'll see, but I would be surprised if Tesla goes to all-Uber credits for service.


----------



## 2Kap

In my past experience you coordinate with the dealership during the process of scheduling a service appointment whether you would need a loaner, and/or if a loaner would be available. Obviously the more in advance you schedule the more likely hood you would get access to a loaner. Of course that was always with a local dealership. 

There's nothing i can do with uber credits being hundreds of miles away, in another state.


----------



## Derik

Well my HW3 service is tomorrow. I just got a text saying I've got an Uber voucher. First time for me, normally they'll give me a loaner. (I say normally, but my car has been in twice and both times I've gotten a loaner)

Is it $100 a day? or $100 total? I live 50 miles from the service center and a similar ride costs me like $70 one way. 
If they can get the car done in 1 day that's great, and I'd stay local. but if they keep it over the weekend I'm going to have issues with car seats etc and uber to get around.
Guess I'll find out more tomorrow when I get there. If they can't get it done in one day I'm most likely going to have to reschedule it so I'm not suck without a vehicle and only uber credits over the weekend.


----------



## Reliev

Derik said:


> Well my HW3 service is tomorrow. I just got a text saying I've got an Uber voucher. First time for me, normally they'll give me a loaner. (I say normally, but my car has been in twice and both times I've gotten a loaner)
> 
> Is it $100 a day? or $100 total? I live 50 miles from the service center and a similar ride costs me like $70 one way.
> If they can get the car done in 1 day that's great, and I'd stay local. but if they keep it over the weekend I'm going to have issues with car seats etc and uber to get around.
> Guess I'll find out more tomorrow when I get there. If they can't get it done in one day I'm most likely going to have to reschedule it so I'm not suck without a vehicle and only uber credits over the weekend.


its a 100 a day, when I asked about more mine, said they couldn't do that some days it would be fine some days it wouldn't in my case, I was going to just drop my wife off at work in her car but expecting a car and not getting one is different. With everyone's comments on this thread, I definitely think that all service centers treat everyone differently there is no one size fits all approach there should be but their isn't.

@Bigriver when I lived in the mid-Atlantic there was no such thing (maybe its because I had cheaper cars) in Florida its a thing for sure. So it could be just saying the uber 100$ is not a one size fits all approach some cities are very walkable and close by some are spread out.

As some have stated they live far from the service center for me its a 38-50$ trip each way my credit would be gone then id be on the hook for the rest. The real solution if they want to implement the uber gift cards and no cars is, of course, closer service centers. And probably dropping uber once their tesla rideshare works and just giving a higher cap in some use cases.


----------



## ibgeek

Hey just a heads up people, Tips are not covered in the voucher. If you tip (and you should) that's on you. Just saw that when checking my bank online.


----------



## Derik

Just dropped off my car. I told them I live 50 miles away and I've got a kid with a car seat. 
She told me she can make an exception and I've got an S 75D and a loaner. 
I'm happy I don't have to wait for Uber and glad they made the exception.


----------



## tencate

Can't wait to see what they'll do for me, since I live 350 miles away from the SC. So far, all's still scheduled. Next Wed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gary in NY

Last Tuesday I was offered an Enterprise car if I wanted to leave the car overnight. Someone ahead of me took an Enterprise car. I declined and drove my car home (60 miles), but I have to go back next week. There was no mention to me of Uber, but I do believe local customers did have that option.


----------

